# Free Lights



## jpfabricator (May 30, 2015)

I finally installed some lights in the shop, they work great, and now I can see somthing.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Its s funny story how I came about these lights; it started out with finding a near new pto shaft in the middle of the highway.
View attachment 104884

I picked it up intinding to put it on craigslist. I never got around to it and the shaft rode around in the back of my truck for a few weeks.

A man from my church had bought a used breaker box and six 4 bulb 48" flurescent lights. He didnt relize the breaker box was 3 phase and offerd to sell it to me. He also offered me the lights as he was wanting 8' light fixtures instead  (he can get the 8' bulbs from his job at bulk prices)
His son in law was helping him install his new single phase breaker box when I arrived to pay for and load my stuff, and naturally the s-i-l helped load the lights. He asked about the pto shaft in the back of my truck; after hearing the story he offered to buy it from me so he would have a spare for his brushhogg. I sold it to him for the amount I owed on the breaker box and lights. 
Its kind of bizarre, but I guess I was in the right place at the right time.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 30, 2015)

Jake,
  That's what you get by living right.....Good Karma....What goes around comes around.
**************Just Saying******************************G*****************


----------



## brino (May 30, 2015)

Great trade when everyone gets what they need!
-brino


----------

